
Google Maps AR Walking Directions Arrive on iOS and Android - emanuele
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/8/20776247/google-maps-live-view-ar-walking-directions-ios-android-feature
======
cltsang
If it's meant to be used as shown in the top photo in the article, where the
phone is held directly in front of the user at eye level, it looks quite
dangerous.

